
OSSU 2.0 New curriculum for the free self-taught education in Computer Science - ericdouglas
https://github.com/open-source-society/computer-science/issues/271
======
brudgers
Page with interactive curriculum links: [https://github.com/open-source-
society/computer-science/blob...](https://github.com/open-source-
society/computer-science/blob/master/README.md)

~~~
ericdouglas
ty :)

